# O...m...g...



## Harvey

Hear these *carbon fiber* instruments and tell me what you think!

http://www.luisandclark.com./thesound.html


----------



## Quaverion

I looked at the site and ordered the free DVD in the mail. This looks very interesting. I don't know about the sound because the ringing I hear might just be because it is a not very high quality sound file on the internet. It does seem very interesting though. If I like the sound I hear on the DVD I am ordering a violin!


----------



## Harvey

I don't think they have a violin yet, but if they do I'm definitely checking it out.


----------



## Quaverion

I actually talked to them already about it and they do have a violin even though they don't say they do online. They just came out with it though. They are going to send me one to try when they make enough.


----------

